# One of the nicest levers ive seen



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VICTORIA-ARDUINO-SIMONELLI-ATHENA-3-GRP-LEVER-ESPRESSO-COFFEE-MACHINE-/231014624657?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item35c98b6d91

Just love that beaten chrome


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

they are lush but 18ltrs and three groups!!!!


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

I have no need for this nor anywhere to put it and yet for some reason i still want it! One nice piece of kit!!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Noticed that yesterday. Lovely looking bit of kit but that would be divorce material in the WD household


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm drooling over this at the moment:










http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181170608961

Simple and capable with nice classic understated looks. I'd be free from upgraditus with that. (At least for a year or two.)


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> they are lush but 18ltrs and three groups!!!!


Buy it! Only you could pull this off in the home!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Just looked at the Ebay listing - say it was bought for 'our school'. Excuse me, what schools are going to be buying this sort of equipment - bit suspicious. Then I came across this

http://www.1st-line.com/store/pc/Gaggia-TE-Espresso-Machine-1-group-display-never-used-p4525.htm

Wording is very similar - bit of a coincidence.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> they are lush but 18ltrs and three groups!!!!


Not far same spec as your Adonis then....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Last sunday, there was a Sam Marco 2 Group, the same machine as they currently use in the WBC. I had emailed the advertiser on ebay a couple of times during the week and had no response. One og my best friends lived 200 yearsd away from the advertised contact address. he went down to be confronted by an old couple who did not own a pc or have internet access, and certainly did not have a machine for sale. I reported the fraud to ebay and it was removed within a couple of hours.

I suspect this is the same thing


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Just looked at the Ebay listing - say it was bought for 'our school'. Excuse me, what schools are going to be buying this sort of equipment - bit suspicious. Then I came across this
> 
> http://www.1st-line.com/store/pc/Gaggia-TE-Espresso-Machine-1-group-display-never-used-p4525.htm
> 
> Wording is very similar - bit of a coincidence.


Excellent work, TSK, that does look too suspicious


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Ebay auction has been reported


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Interestingly eBay allowed the Gaggia TD auction to finish. Be interesting to watch the feedback there...


----------

